# 400 Timing cover removal without removing the oil pan



## coujoh (Jun 19, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if I can remove and replace the timing cover on a 400 without removing the oil pan? (First Pontiac 400)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

coujoh said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can remove and replace the timing cover on a 400 without removing the oil pan? (First Pontiac 400)
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. Just make sure you torque the balancer bolt when putting on the pulley. I recall it is 160 ft lbs - if you don't, you can crack the balancer hub and do much damage.


----------



## coujoh (Jun 19, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Yes. Just make sure you torque the balancer bolt when putting on the pulley. I recall it is 160 ft lbs - if you don't, you can crack the balancer hub and do much damage.


Thanks Jim!


----------

